
Cows talk to each other about weather and food - manigandham
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7894257/Cows-CHAT-food-weather-express-emotions-study-finds.html
======
hhs
This is the research paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-54968-4#Abs1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-54968-4#Abs1)

